# Lancia Stratos



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

Anyone else get the urge to build a Hawk Stratos replica after watching top gear last night, or was it just me?


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

In the full "Chequered Flag" Livery



















8)


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

elrao said:


> Anyone else get the urge to build a Hawk Stratos replica after watching top gear last night, or was it just me?


I thought about that years ago. They're made just down the road from me! 

Cheers

Rich


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Always loved the Stratos [smiley=sweetheart.gif] but missed Top Gear [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Would love to build one, if only i had the money.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

malstt said:


> Would love to build one, if only i had the money.


Time and space


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> malstt said:
> 
> 
> > Would love to build one, if only i had the money.
> ...


Are three cars not enough to keep you busy ?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > malstt said:
> ...


Defo mate defo :lol: dont forget Beths Vectra


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Got plenty time with working shifts, just need to save up.


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

I should have a proper garage by this time next year, hopefully ramp and all. So space shouldn't be a problem!

Convincing the wife I need another car on top of the TT, R32, Splitty and her A3 Tdi is a different matter! Think the TT would deffo have to go to make way for a project kit car! At the mo I am considering just keeping the TT as I haven't had a lot of luck trying to sell it!

Would need to sell the TT to buy the kit anyway! lol


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

The Lancia section was great on TG - just watched in on iPlayer 8)

How many Ferraris does Chris Evans own?  Also, with what he said about having them all white, does that mean he had the one he spent £7m on re-sprayed?


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

I saw Top Gear. I have owned two Lancia, a saloon and one of my favourite cars from the past, a Lancia Beta Monte Carlo; the green one in the programme. Mine was metallic gold; very fashionable in those days. I sorted the brake problem with a different servo. But then I was heavily involved in motor racing so I had access to all kinds of different servos, pedal boxes and brake balance frames. Funny how Lancia themselves couldn't sort it, according to JC :?

I sometimes feel the urge to build/restore a Lotus Elan. I know every inch of that car. I think building a Stratos would be step too far for me. I like to at least be in with a chance of everything working as it should :roll:

Joe


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Always loved the Stratos [smiley=sweetheart.gif] but missed Top Gear [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Here you go Andy... :wink:










Gerry Hawkridge and Hawk Cars can be found somewhere round here

Enjoy,

cheers

rich


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

One of my neighbours has one. It sounds the absolute nuts when he takes it out of the garage 

Josh


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Super Josh said:


> One of my neighbours has one. It sounds the absolute nuts when he takes it out of the garage
> 
> Josh


Is it liveried up or a plain colour?

Cheers

Rich


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

rustyintegrale said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Always loved the Stratos [smiley=sweetheart.gif] but missed Top Gear [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> ...


Cheers Rich what time did the kit one do :?:


----------



## TJS (May 6, 2002)

Joe,

The Lotus Elan restoration and rebuild is a must. It's small, relatively simple and if done properly, especially the body, will pay for itself in terms of end value. Treat yourself to Brian Bucklands superb book "The Rebuilding of a Lotus Elan" It's actually a very thick ring binder and puts a haynes manuals to shame.

Spend the same amount of money on a Hawk or Corse Stratos replica kit and you will lose money. The engine of the replica is always going to be a compromise unless you can source, afford and rebuild an original spec Ferrari Dino unit.

I did look at an orginal Stratos Stradale 12 years ago. Lime green and £40k. I took the sensible option and paid off the mortgage instead. With Strati now changing hands at £130k plus maybe I wasnt as sensible as I thought !

If you would struggle to complete a Hawk kit Talon will do the job for you ! http://www.talonsportscars.com/project-stratos.php

TJS


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

TJS said:


> Joe,
> 
> The Lotus Elan restoration and rebuild is a must. It's small, relatively simple and if done properly, especially the body, will pay for itself in terms of end value. Treat yourself to Brian Bucklands superb book "The Rebuilding of a Lotus Elan" It's actually a very thick ring binder and puts a haynes manuals to shame.
> 
> ...


One of the problems I have with replica kit cars is that the inside is always rubbish and not much, if at all, like the original. There's a replica Ferrari down the road from me and when I first saw it I thought wow and went look at it. The inside was pathetic and it didn't have a Ferrari engine either. Well, how could it? I think between the engine and the inside it's a no from me. Also compromises are generally needed with the suspension. The main thing you get is the look of the original from the outside.

Whereas the Lotus Elan Sprint twin Cam or Lotus Elan Gold Leaf or Lotus Elan John Player Special...nuf said.

Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

PS "The Rebuilding of a Lotus Elan". I'm going to get this for old times sake if nothing else. I might learn something 8)

Joe


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

TTCool said:


> TJS said:
> 
> 
> > Joe,
> ...


Have you seen the inside of a Hawk Stratos Joe? I went to look at the prototype many years ago and you can't fail to be impressed by what Gerry Hawkridge has achieved. His replicas are now only distinguishable from the original because the wheels are 4 stud instead of 5 - or vice-versa. I believe they use a Triumph Herald steering rack too... :lol:

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

TTCool said:


> The main thing you get is the look of the original from the outside.


Tog Gears point was that with the Stratos, this probably worked in the kit cars favour... All of the looks with a lot less of the pain.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

PPS I owned a Ferrari Dino 246GTB in the seventies. It was a fantastic car in its day but still didn't handle as good as the Lotus Elan from the same era.

Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Spandex said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> > The main thing you get is the look of the original from the outside.
> ...


I thought the Stratos kit car broke a couple of times on Top Gear! Correct me if I'm wrong...and the handling was terrible, that's for sure.

Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

rustyintegrale said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> > TJS said:
> ...


I haven't seen the inside of the latest Hawk Statos. I'm sure it will have improved and is better than most offerings. The Triumph Herald steering rack is a good one. It only comes second to the quick rack fitted to the Lotus Elan lightweight 26R. Lotus used the Herald rack at one time and fitted it with spacers inside the bellows to reduce the turning circle as the wheel used to catch on the bodywork otherwise :lol:

Happy days

Joe


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Spandex said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> > The main thing you get is the look of the original from the outside.
> ...


They also said the Alfa engine was better than the Ferrari engine


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > TTCool said:
> ...


Andy, the Dino engine dates back to the early seventies. The Alfa engine is from last week and the car broke a couple of times if I remember and the handling was atrocious.

Joe


----------



## Camyam (Mar 20, 2009)

That had to be one of the most evil handling cars to grace top gear since their panda longwheelbase limo  but looked bags of fun on a runway,but can you imagine a greasy 'B' road ,instant death :?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

TTCool said:


> I haven't seen the inside of the latest Hawk Statos. I'm sure it will have improved and is better than most offerings. The Triumph Herald steering rack is a good one. It only comes second to the quick rack fitted to the Lotus Elan lightweight 26R. Lotus used the Herald rack at one time and fitted it with spacers inside the bellows to reduce the turning circle as the wheel used to catch on the bodywork otherwise :lol:
> 
> Happy days
> 
> Joe


Joe, I'd like to meet you one day.  You have a whole load of knowledge and you're a true enthusiast. 

Come on the Monaco trip and let's gas over a few beers. 

cheers

rich


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

TTCool said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> > The main thing you get is the look of the original from the outside.
> ...


[/quote]
Just an answer to your post about kit cars being let down by there engines and interior


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> > TTCool said:
> ...


Just an answer to your post about kit cars being let down by there engines and interior[/quote]

Hi Andy, I see what you mean. Sorry I misunderstood. If they fit the Alfa engine that is a very good thing and really does eliminate one of my criticisms for sure. The 3.2 Alfa engine is stonking.

Joe


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I don''t see the attraction in having a car that breaks down every 100 yards


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> I don''t see the attraction in having a car that breaks down every 100 yards


Nor a friend, wife, partner, work colleague, trip organiser or committee member.

It takes patience to get the best out of all of them and the rewards are well worth it. 

Cheers

rich


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

But if you had one of those it would be used on the odd weekend and stood around an awful lot, what are the chances it would start when you want it to ?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> But if you had one of those it would be used on the odd weekend and stood around an awful lot, what are the chances it would start when you want it to ?


My TT is like that. With all the electrical stuff and the crazy alarm system, if I leave it for a week the battery dies...


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

If you buy a decent engine and take your time building it then I can't see why there would be any issues. The one on top gear was 'built in a shed' most likely and no saying how well it has been maintained.

Is like any classic car, you need to treat it right!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

elrao said:


> IfThe one on top gear was 'built in a shed'...


All the Hawk Stratos shells were built from a prototype built in a garage in Gerry's garden. He is a perfectionist and you can be sure he'll provide a kit that teaches all kit builders the standard... 

Cheers

rich


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

elrao said:


> If you buy a decent engine and take your time building it then I can't see why there would be any issues. The one on top gear was 'built in a shed' most likely and no saying how well it has been maintained.
> 
> Is like any classic car, you need to treat it right!


If i built one it would never start.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

TTCool said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > TTCool said:
> ...


Exactly, so imagine how bad the original must have been for them to say that... :wink:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

rustyintegrale said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't seen the inside of the latest Hawk Statos. I'm sure it will have improved and is better than most offerings. The Triumph Herald steering rack is a good one. It only comes second to the quick rack fitted to the Lotus Elan lightweight 26R. Lotus used the Herald rack at one time and fitted it with spacers inside the bellows to reduce the turning circle as the wheel used to catch on the bodywork otherwise :lol:
> ...


Hi Rich,

Monaco, Monte Carlo? I'll be 71 by then. If I have to take a driving test I may not pass :lol: Will I have to take a driving test?

Moving sideways, I bought a Ford Escort group 2 in Tunbridge Wells, where you are, many moons ago. It was a very fast car. The chap I bought it off said he was frightened of it and had to let it go. It sounded perfect for me  He used it on the road as I did.

Incidentally, in 1950 my mam and dad, my sister and I spent about 3 months traveling through France, Switzerland and Italy. We covered at least 4000 miles if I remember correctly, starting out from Blackrock near Dublin where we used to live. My dad had one of those 1.6 Jaguars with the enormous headlights and running boards. We visited Paris and Lourdes and drove over Simplon Pass in Switzerland and down into Italy taking in Nice, Cannes, Monaco, (went through the tunnel and visited the Casino) Geneva, Lake Como, Genoa all the way down to Rome, Cassino then over to Caramanico in the National Park, about 50 miles from Pescara on the Adriatic. I don't remember the order in which we visited the various places, but I do remember that when we were near the port of Dover on the outgoing journey a lorry came round a bend on the wrong side of the road (presumably he forgot to drive on the left having come from the Continent, as it used to be called :roll: ). We swerved and went partially through a hedge but it didn't bother my dad. He backed out and we carried on as if nothing had happened. I also remember the Jaguar boiled over Simplon Pass and we had to stop for a while. My dad pretended to fall a few hundred feet over the edge and mam was beside herself. The sound of the air horns over Simplon was fantastic.

More happy days

Joe


----------



## TJS (May 6, 2002)

The Hawk on Top Gear was a bit of a dog, in addition to the brake problems the engine also blew up. The car was returned with a borrowed engine a couple of weeks later still with brake and geometry problems albeit with a cosmetic tart up. I cant help thinking that Hawk, if asked, would have sourced an on the button example which would have accquited itself very well. How quick would a good car have been in the dry ?

Hawk had a semi built lime green car on their stand at the NEC Classic Car Show last year. The quality was very very good, they even re-manufacture the must have gold "coffin spoke" wheels. This year Talon had a competition spec Hawk on their stand.

I could be tempted, sourcing a good engine gearbox unit and some of the running gear however is a bit of a turn off.


----------

